# Just turned 50 – Looking for Clinics in UK and Europe for donor eggs



## msusanm (Apr 20, 2018)

I have recently turned 50. I have spent the last 15 months working out whether to go for IVF using my own eggs, or with donor eggs to have a first child. It has been a very emotional journey. I now understand that the best way forward is with donor eggs/donor sperm and embryo transfer (as I will be going this alone). I am looking for recommendations for clinics in the UK and in Europe that will treat women of my age. I welcome any recommendations, and appreciate those of you who responded to my queries last year when I was starting out on this difficult journey.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome back, you got some good advice on your last threads when you asked similar questions, maybe revisit them, really the best way to find a clinic that is suitable for you is to contact a few, yes it’s great to get recommendations on clinics on here but a clinic won’t suit everyone, so someone may have a great experience at one clinic and another lady might not. Egg donation friends is a good place to start but I have noticed that they now don’t have many clinics in north Cyprus, there are many many more than what they have on their site. North Cyprus also may be the best best if your after a red haired donor although if not you could always try and get a male red haired donor to compensate.
There are a couple of clinics that haven’t had many good reviews in north Cyprus.
Some uk clinics will treat up to 55, as per what deb has told you.
Some clinics in Spain will treat over 50
Cyprus do
Slovakia will treat to 52
Russia is 52 I think 
Ukraine and Georgia 52-55
Bolivia is also an option 52 +


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am not sure, but probably clinics in Czech and Poland might treat 50+


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

No Czech doesn’t.


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

I would recommend Miracle ivf by dr Firdevs. Though the clinic has changed since I was there. I had DE transfer at 46 and baby at 47. North Cyprus as a good option for older women. Good luck.


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Crown IVF in Northern Cyprus do, I'm with them now for treatment,  I also think they are working with some UK places.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@Anna20162016 - good luck with your treatment


----------



## Ela2000 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello. if your a pre exsisting client some clinics will treat up to the 51st year, as long as treatment has finished by the date of your birthday so technically you are still 50. I know that in Greece is the highest success percent from Europe for women over 40, my doctor say so. I recommend Embio clinic from Athens, Greece and dr. Paraschos. When I was 49 I went to Embio, Athens, at dr. T. Paraschos and after one intervention- FIV with fresh eggs, whith only two embryos I was pregnant. Now I have 51 y.o. and a perfect daughter and after a month she will be one year old. Embio is a very good clinic, whith professional employees, warm and well prepared and I recommend with all my heart. Have trust in Embio and Mr. dr. Paraschos.


----------

